# ITS SUNDAY what SCHWINNS did we FIND



## vintage2wheel (Apr 15, 2012)

ITS THAT TIME AGAIN... what schwinns AND schwinn/parts did we find/RESCUE/THIS WEEK...

not much for me this week just a badge i did not have in my collection

show us what you got


----------



## Steve K (Apr 15, 2012)

*Schwinn finds*

Tony P,(tpender on TheCABE) and I picked up a few Schwinns and Schwinn related parts last night and unloaded them this morning. A Cycletruck frame, wheels, basket fenders and sprocket, a primed strait bar Schwinn, an Apple Krate, some other Krate parts, a Typhoon, some seats and a boat load of other Schwinn and non-Schwinn parts. Too much stuff to count. 
The person had previously repaired and restored bicycles and had bought out what we think was an old bike shop.
Just to give you an idea, see pics below.
Steve K


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 15, 2012)

*Nice find*

Now that's a good score thanks for sharing.


----------



## mruiz (Apr 15, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> ITS THAT TIME AGAIN... what schwinns AND schwinn/parts did we find/RESCUE/THIS WEEK...
> 
> not much for me this week just a badge i did not have in my collection
> 
> show us what you gotView attachment 48822




 I need that badge for my bike. I will trade you for a brass wester flyer. like this one.


 Mitch


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 15, 2012)

*only one*

i only collect schwinn badges and i only have this one i will try to track down one for you they made 3 oval like this one sheild type regular and sheild type footed


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just won this on The Bay for (what I thought) was a great price!! Something fun to have for my kids or any other kids that happen to want to ride with us!


----------



## jcopello (Apr 15, 2012)

I know this is a repop, but does anyone have any more info about this one? having a hard time finding anything on it. 

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z448/JamesCopello/craigslist/2012-04-15_18-37-28_116.jpg
http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z448/JamesCopello/craigslist/2012-04-15_21-54-18_40.jpg
http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z448/JamesCopello/craigslist/2012-04-15_21-54-30_889.jpg
http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z448/JamesCopello/craigslist/2012-04-15_21-54-58_838.jpg
http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z448/JamesCopello/craigslist/2012-04-15_21-54-04_611.jpg


----------



## King Bongo (Apr 16, 2012)

Steve K said:


> Tony P,(tpender on TheCABE) and I picked up a few Schwinns and Schwinn related parts last night and unloaded them this morning. A Cycletruck frame, wheels, basket fenders and sprocket, a primed strait bar Schwinn, an Apple Krate, some other Krate parts, a Typhoon, some seats and a boat load of other Schwinn and non-Schwinn parts. Too much stuff to count.
> The person had previously repaired and restored bicycles and had bought out what we think was an old bike shop.
> Just to give you an idea, see pics below.
> Steve K




NIce haul, I'd like to see more pics as you are sifting through what you have!


----------



## cyclebuster (Apr 16, 2012)

64 schwinn hollywood, faded, nice white S7s new tires, parts bike


----------



## cyclebuster (Apr 16, 2012)

thats just some HD stickers on a schwinn repaint. IMHO. hope your not into it over $150


----------



## jcopello (Apr 16, 2012)

cyclebuster said:


> thats just some HD stickers on a schwinn repaint. IMHO. hope your not into it over $150




just a little more than that. You think with a set of black fenders and a luggage rack this would be worth a decent amount to someone? or its best to part it out?


----------

